# Bike Rack



## ZeroFx (Mar 28, 2019)

Hi

Has anyone used a roof rack with the new TT? If so which one?

How long does it take to take on and off?

Id need to use Thule adapters as my MTB is a pain to mounth via frame. Any issue using Thule?


----------



## jabiqq (Apr 24, 2016)

Seasucker. Works well.


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

I've also got a Seasucker (Mini-Bomber), which works really well, although you do need a certain amount of belief that it's going to work! Driven to Holland and Germany with two bikes on top. Nothing else fits a TT. Some great images on google of Seasucker racks fitted to R8s, Lambos etc. It's easy to use, can be fitted in under 5 minutes, and the small size means that it's easy to store. The only problem is that it can be taken off easily, so it can't be left on overnight or left unattended.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Only available secondhand now but there is an OEM roof rack they usually do sell for £250ish if you can find one


----------



## Pontypwl (Feb 17, 2016)

New Seasucker racks available on Amazon and direct (cheaper) from the UK importer: ProBikeKit:

https://www.probikekit.co.uk/brands/seasucker.list


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

I use the Audi rack with Yakima trays (allow both wheels to stay on and clamps to the frame).

There are lugs hidden under the top window seal that the brackets slide onto, then you tighten an allen screw at each corner with provided torque wrench. The rubber seats to the rack feet are contoured to fit into the rain 'gutter' on the roof. I put a little PPF under just to ensure no paint scratches, but that may be overkill. It takes longer the first time, but once you've adjusted and worked out fit, it's probably a 10 minute job. Easier if you have someone on the other side, but doable on your own.


----------



## ZeroFx (Mar 28, 2019)

BauhauTTS said:


> I use the Audi rack with Yakima trays (allow both wheels to stay on and clamps to the frame).
> 
> There are lugs hidden under the top window seal that the brackets slide onto, then you tighten an allen screw at each corner with provided torque wrench. The rubber seats to the rack feet are contoured to fit into the rain 'gutter' on the roof. I put a little PPF under just to ensure no paint scratches, but that may be overkill. It takes longer the first time, but once you've adjusted and worked out fit, it's probably a 10 minute job. Easier if you have someone on the other side, but doable on your own.


This looks like a solution.

Does the car have to be clean so that rack doesnt scratch the paint? Normally they bolt on to the roof and thats it but these audi ones look different


----------



## gAgNiCk (Dec 25, 2017)

I also use the mk3 oem rack with a Thule 565, works well.


----------



## BauhauTTS (Jan 8, 2017)

ZeroFx said:


> BauhauTTS said:
> 
> 
> > I use the Audi rack with Yakima trays (allow both wheels to stay on and clamps to the frame).
> ...


I definitely make sure the paint and rubber foot bottom is clean before install. The bracket that tightens the bars down is stamped sheet metal that's coated. It has slots in the bottom of it that slide onto the hidden lugs before you tighten it up. It seems very solid and secure. My main criticism is wind noise. You'll have that with any rack, but the whispbars that I had on my prior S4 were more aerodynamic and quieter. Ideally, there would be a hitch option available. It looks like that would be a custom job though - the couple available for the Golf R may mount OK, but don't clear the diffuser.


----------

